# Queen Elizabeth’s Platinum Jubilee



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 6, 2022)

I want to wish all our UK and Commonwealth members a lovely celebration of Queen Elizabeth’s Platinum Jubilee   A strong, courageous, and poised lady…. I wish her the best!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Thank you CS... I know it's not for me personally but I thank you for the sentiment. I prayed that the Queen would get to see her Platinum Anniversary as Queen of  United Kingdom, Canada,  Australia, Jamaica  and New Zealand , among others...after all the troubles she's gone through this last couple of years brought to her door by her family

She of all Monarchs deserved it most, what other country in the world has a 96 year old with a mind as sharp as a tack as their Monarch... none, we're very proud of her ... and once she's gone, there will never be another British Monarch who will rule as many countries as she has in the best way possible...

here she is cutting the cake yesterday...


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you CS... I know it's not for me personally but I thank you for the sentiment. I prayed that the Queen would get to see her Platinum Anniversary as Queen of  United Kingdom, Canada,  Australia, Jamaica  and New Zealand , among others...after all the troubles she's gone through this last couple of years brought to her door by her family
> 
> She of all Monarchs deserved it most, what other country in the world has a 96 year old with a mind as sharp as a tack as their Monarch... none, we're very proud of her ... and once she's gone, there will never be another British Monarch who will rule as many countries as she has in the best way possible...
> 
> here she is cutting the cake yesterday...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2022)

I have great affection for our Queen. It was such a thrill to have seen her waving to myself and work friends on one of her visits to Toronto.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I have great affection for our Queen. It was such a thrill to have seen her waving to myself and work friends on one of her visits to Toronto.


I was 10 when I first saw her up close, she was driven very slowly past us as we stood in the crowd  at the front of the pavement to watch her Cavalcade go by. I'd never seen such a Huge and beautiful convertible car in my life until then... It was a beautiful sunny day and she was looking glorious wearing lemon...and waving to us all..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm not really for monarchy, but I like Elizabeth and always did.


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Bellbird (Feb 6, 2022)

My first glimpse of the Queen was in 1953-54, it was the first visit of a reigning Monarch to New Zealand. It was certainly a red letter day. I have been following the Queen and her family ever since, still have scrapbooks filled with photos.https://teara.govt.nz/en/video/33167/royal-visit-1953-54


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2022)

I recall my two older sisters coming home from school, wearing gold paper crowns, and purple paper robes decorated with cotton batting to symbolize the Queen's Coronation robe. It was the year I would turn 6 in autumn. All students were given a coin as well. I wasn't in school yet, so didn't get one.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Queen's life in Pictures

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-60279300


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I'm not really for monarchy, but I like Elizabeth and always did.


In 1653, the Monarchy in the UK as abolished. Oliver Cromwell was a political and military leader in 17th century England who served as Lord Protector, or head of state, of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland and Ireland for a five-year-period until his death in 1658.
Problem was, after Cromwell's death the powers that be only knew the state of monarchy, so a constitutional monarch was reinstated. 

Watch history repeat itself. What's the betting that at the end of this current term of office, when Boris has gone, we will once more, become a part of The European Union? 

If you want to agree, or disagree with me, please don't let it the argument become political.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Queen's life in Pictures
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-60279300


Ahh, thank you for sharing that, @hollydolly !


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> In 1653, the Monarchy in the UK as abolished. Oliver Cromwell was a political and military leader in 17th century England who served as Lord Protector, or head of state, of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland and Ireland for a five-year-period until his death in 1658.
> Problem was, after Cromwell's death the powers that be only knew the state of monarchy, so a constitutional monarch was reinstated.
> 
> Watch history repeat itself. What's the betting that at the end of this current term of office, when Boris has gone, we will once more, become a part of The European Union?
> ...


I have no idea.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> In 1653, the Monarchy in the UK as abolished. Oliver Cromwell was a political and military leader in 17th century England who served as Lord Protector, or head of state, of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland and Ireland for a five-year-period until his death in 1658.
> Problem was, after Cromwell's death the powers that be only knew the state of monarchy, so a constitutional monarch was reinstated.
> 
> Watch history repeat itself. What's the betting that at the end of this current term of office, when Boris has gone, we will once more, become a part of The European Union?
> ...


I doubt it... it took too long to remove ourselves from the EU, we couldn't just walk back in again without huge consequences...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2022)

Well done, Your Majesty!




_“What a long strange trip it's been.” _- Jerry Garcia


----------



## Della (Feb 6, 2022)

I've always admired her and now that I've watched every episode of, "The Crown,"  I'm just in awe of how she's managed to maintain her dignity, her amazing work schedule, and her strong religious beliefs through all the ups and downs and tragedies that she's seen.  Long live your Queen.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2022)

I too saw Queen Elizabeth drive by in an open car, wearing a glorious yellow outfit when she visited Australia for the first time. I was 11 years old then. My mother was a staunch royalist and for a long time I was too. I would like to see Australia become a republic but have serious misgivings about what kind of republic we would end up with.  

The constitutional monarchy has served us very well but I cannot imagine the reign of Charles will be very popular with today's Australians.

I know I shall weep when Elizabeth dies ( there are tears in my eyes even now) because we will have lost a national leader who has served with distinction over six long and difficult decades.


----------



## Jules (Feb 6, 2022)

She has a great sense of humour.  Before cutting the cake she made a comment about the writing facing away from her.  She sure knew how to handle that knife too.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I too saw Queen Elizabeth drive by in an open car, wearing a glorious yellow outfit when she visited Australia for the first time. I was 11 years old then. My mother was a staunch royalist and for a long time I was too. I would like to see Australia become a republic but have serious misgivings about what kind of republic we would end up with.
> 
> *The constitutional monarchy has served us very well but I cannot imagine the reign of Charles will be very popular with today's Australians.*
> 
> I know I shall weep when Elizabeth dies ( there are tears in my eyes even now) because we will have lost a national leader who has served with distinction over six long and difficult decades.


I have no axe to grind with Prince Cahrles... but I don't believe he's going to be a popular King....


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2022)

He's matured well. Edward VII turned out to be better than expected. I think Charles will do the same.

It's just that I believe the monarchy belongs to the British people, not to us former colonials. We should let go of the apron strings of the Mother Country.


----------

